# Epic New Ocarina of Time 3D Trailer



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2011)

What's that...? Could it be...?! ORCHESTRATED MUSIC?! =O Of course, it may only be for the purpose of the trailer, but who knows...


----------



## Niya (May 25, 2011)

Any time I see something about Link, I think of that Creepy Pasta Majora's Mask story. Looks okay though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 25, 2011)

They're not re-orchestrating the tracks. Nintendo's stated that already. It's only for the trailer.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 25, 2011)

i'll pass, thanks.

same polygons, new textures.  blah.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 25, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> They're not re-orchestrating the tracks. Nintendo's stated that already. It's only for the trailer.


When did Nintendo say that? As far as I know, they've kept completely quiet on the matter. We've heard that the demos don't have orchestrated music, but who's to say that Nintendo just didn't include the new music in the demos? It certainly won't have been the first time they've done it, as they did it with Super Mario Galaxy and Super Mario Galaxy 2, and even with Skyward Sword. Of course, I could just be getting my hopes up for nothing, lol. But even if there isn't any new orchestrated music, I hope that this orchestrated trailer song at least makes it in the game some way like Twilight Princess's orchestrated trailer music did.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 25, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i'll pass, thanks.
> 
> same polygons, new textures.  blah.


There are still some noticeable polygons, but it's nowhere near as bad as the original game. Plus the updated animations and improved frame rate really make it look a lot nicer.


----------



## rafren (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2011)

SO EXCITED NEVER PLAYED THIS GAME BEFORE.


----------



## Yokie (May 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, this will be one of the games I'll probably buy last on the 3DS.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2011)

So it seems that Mahito Yokota, the composer for Super Mario Galaxy and Super Mario Galaxy 2, and also the upcoming Skyward Sword, has been listed as the composer for Ocarina of Time 3D. More evidence of a possible orchestrated soundtrack! =D Or he could have just made the trailer music and touched up the original music a bit, but I'm still hoping for the best, lol.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 26, 2011)

Already played it.


----------



## Brad (May 26, 2011)

But, the real question we need to ask is, WHAT HAPPENS IF WE PLAY IT BACKWARDS?


----------



## Psychonaut (May 26, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> There are still some noticeable polygons, but it's nowhere near as bad as the original game. Plus the updated animations and improved frame rate really make it look a lot nicer.


 just play it on project 64.
the textures aren't updated, but you get the ability to add in anti aliasing, along with virtually unlimited fps, if you wanted to do so.

and guess what: if you already own the OoT cartridge, it's perfectly legal.  there is no reason for me to think about buying this game. (again.)


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> just play it on project 64.
> the textures aren't updated, but you get the ability to add in anti aliasing, along with virtually unlimited fps, if you wanted to do so.
> 
> and guess what: if you already own the OoT cartridge, it's perfectly legal.  there is no reason for me to think about buying this game. (again.)


Even so, that's not changing anything about the game except output resolution. With the 3DS version, not only is it playing in _3D_, but it's also _portable_. And there are new features that make the game even better, like using the Touch Screen for items, using the gyroscope for aiming (which I was skeptical about at first, but everyone is saying that it works extremely well), the Visions system for people who need a little hint sometimes (not that it's something that I'll be using), the additions to the Water Temple that make it much less annoying, and so on. And of course there's the mirrored, more difficult Master Quest, plus a boss battle mode, and possibly more that hasn't been revealed yet. Maybe all that doesn't warrant a purchase for you, but it sure does to me. (Plus I can finally make my boyfriend finish Ocarina of Time for once! XD)

And here's a little comparison of the graphics for you. On top, the 3DS version, with all its improvements. Below, the original version, emulated in HD.











HD or not, the 3DS versions is still looks loads better than the original.


----------



## «Jack» (May 26, 2011)

I still don't understand why exactly one would pay for the exact same game with some gimmicks thrown in. It's the same thing, you're not getting anything new, besides 3D, which obviously represents a gigantic difference. </sarcasm>


----------



## Ciaran (May 26, 2011)

Orchestrated music isn't in the game, IGN confirmed it on a podcast today...


----------



## Brad (May 26, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> I still don't understand why exactly one would pay for the exact same game with some gimmicks thrown in. It's the same thing, you're not getting anything new, besides 3D, which obviously represents a gigantic difference. </sarcasm>


 
Some people don't own it anymore or a wii. Some people haven't played it. And there's the people like me that want to play it and be able to take the game wherever they go without emulators.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2011)

There's also those people that never got Master Quest and (like Brad said) don't have the original game anymore. 
Besides, it is portable and there are new features that aren't just gimmicks as well.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 26, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Even so, that's not changing anything about the game except output resolution. With the 3DS version, not only is it playing in _3D_, but it's also _portable_. And there are new features that make the game even better, like using the Touch Screen for items, using the gyroscope for aiming (which I was skeptical about at first, but everyone is saying that it works extremely well), the Visions system for people who need a little hint sometimes (not that it's something that I'll be using), the additions to the Water Temple that make it much less annoying, and so on. And of course there's the mirrored, more difficult Master Quest, plus a boss battle mode, and possibly more that hasn't been revealed yet. Maybe all that doesn't warrant a purchase for you, but it sure does to me. (Plus I can finally make my boyfriend finish Ocarina of Time for once! XD)
> 
> And here's a little comparison of the graphics for you. On top, the 3DS version, with all its improvements. Below, the original version, emulated in HD.
> 
> ...


 if you're looking at the environments in this pic, sure.
but look at the character models, and tell me there was a significant leap.  aside from link and maybe a handful (i'm thinking zelda, ganondorf, and possibly impa/saria) others, pretty much everything looks the same, and i have a feeling that aside from the gyroscope aim, the game is going to control about the same.  items will be on touch screen instead of buttons or some odd fixing up, but it will still feel the same.

boss battle mode is fine, but that isn't something i'm going to buy a full game for.
source on water temple being changed at all?  that seems really distant to what i expect from nintendo.  it's hypocritical, but i think if they're going to call the game a port/redo, they should have the same game.  i dunno.

portability is possible with a decent laptop.  won't have antialiasing and you'll need a ps3 controller + bluetooth dongle wih you (since having it connected wired is kinda silly if portable) but i can't help but doubt people are going to be playing OoT on the go all the time.  just my assumptions/opinions, but i think people who actually leave the house and play this game are going to be outnumbered by those who lean back on their couch and play this.

not that it changes gameplay in any way, it just kills the argument of "it's portable so that's why i want it."
i doubt you go on road/plane trips often enough to warrant the "i'm always on the go and have enough time to play a game" excuse.

and @ your first sentence, please read my post.  you said in your *last* post that the 3ds will have a higher fps count, which is cool i guess, but you then turn around and ignore that pretty much any computer could play it better if you're looking solely at the fps count.

master quest's inclusion is something i didn't think of, but probably would have after remembering it.  glad they decided to include it, i guess.
also, master quest isn't mirrored in any way, it's just the same general storyline/locales, but with much more challenging puzzles where they matter (from the first dungeon i played, at least).

i think there are better things i could spend my $40, if i owned a 3ds.  but then again, i didn't buy a 3ds, so i'm not exactly starved for games.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 26, 2011)

Conveniently enough, I've never owned any of the N64 Zeldas. 8D I'm looking forward to picking this one up, assuming I get a 3DS~!


----------



## Morkie (May 29, 2011)

That sucks there is going to be no orchestrated music. Nintendo did such a good job with Super Mario Galaxy, I wish they would orchestrate more of their games.


----------



## Ciaran (May 29, 2011)

Morkie said:


> That sucks there is going to be no orchestrated music. Nintendo did such a good job with Super Mario Galaxy, I wish they would orchestrate more of their games.


 
As far as I'm aware they didn't update any sound at all :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> if you're looking at the environments in this pic, sure.
> but look at the character models, and tell me there was a significant leap.  aside from link and maybe a handful (i'm thinking zelda, ganondorf, and possibly impa/saria) others, pretty much everything looks the same, and i have a feeling that aside from the gyroscope aim, the game is going to control about the same.  items will be on touch screen instead of buttons or some odd fixing up, but it will still feel the same.
> 
> boss battle mode is fine, but that isn't something i'm going to buy a full game for.
> ...


The graphics could be better, I'll give you that, but they're still a big leap from the original game. Even the minor characters, even if it doesn't look like it. Look at side by side screenshots, you'll see. Even the characters that still look a bit blocky and aged in the 3DS version look a lot better than they did on the Nintendo 64. I think some people forget just how blocky that game was.

And there have most definitely been changes to the Water Temple, and there are even official videos floating around to prove it. But I'm not here to update you on old news.

Oh, and LOL @ a laptop being portable. Laptops are meant to be carried around, yes, but lets see you stick a laptop (and controller, of course) in your pocket and pull it out to play on a bus or something. Yeah, not gonna happen. Laptops are only portable to a certain degree. They're not meant for gaming on the go like handheld game systems are. Plus, I don't use emulators, anyway. If I'm gonna play a game, I'm going to do it the official, legal way. But I know you don't give a damn about that, so I won't even bother arguing it.

And you're right, the _original_ Master Quest isn't mirrored, but I wasn't talking about the original. I'm talking about the Master Quest included in Ocarina of Time 3D, which _is_ mirrored, and the enemies also do twice as much damage.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> As far as I'm aware they didn't update any sound at all :/


I know for a fact that the sound was at least updated a bit to sound better on the 3DS, but apparently it's not different enough to be very noticeable.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 1, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Plus, I don't use emulators, anyway. If I'm gonna play a game, I'm going to do it the official, legal way. But I know you don't give a damn about that, so I won't even bother arguing it.


 you sir, are grossly ignorant.

so long as you own the rom, any emulation of the game is legal.

so where exactly are you going to be playing legend of zelda on-the-go?  while you drive?  the 10-20 (max) minutes you're on a bus? the plane ride you'll take so frequently?

having the system "just in case" is great, i'll agree.  i do not agree that the illusion of complete portability is anything more than a (here it comes i'm going to say it again) gimmick.  when the game boy was around, i will give the option more credit.  but now, realistically,  can't think of many reasons to carry around a ds with me.  if i'm going to be sitting somewhere playing vidya, why can't i just, y'know, relax at home and do the same thing?  there's some places, but for the majority.. it's too inconvenient, imo.

could just be my imagination though.  i dunno.

i'm not one of the people who forget "just how blocky this game was", i'd say i'm one of the people who can see "just how blocky this game still is".

if you're not here to inform me of old news, pray tell what you're here for?

and.. probably just my opinion talking, but i immediately thought of mirror mode in mario kart games when i re-read that part.  mirror modes aren't necessarily ground-breaking news.. neither is changing a few numbers of code to make the game even harder.

water temple being changed, sure, that's significant i guess.  flipping the levels is alright, too.  making enemies do more damage is just.. meh.  a change.  a simple change.  like the voices on the gba snes remakes getting reused audio from n64 titles.

i dunno.  /train of thought.


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 1, 2011)

nice!!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2011)

Related:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 14, 2011)

It's not just a mirror mode. They're also altered the puzzles/insides of the temples.


----------



## Morkie (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't wait until this comes out! It's been years since I last played this game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 3D is awesome, you guys. The touch screen is so freaking useful!


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Ocarina of Time 3D is awesome, you guys. The touch screen is so freaking useful!


 
How did you get a copy 5 days ahead of the street date?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2011)

Justin said:


> How did you get a copy 5 days ahead of the street date?


Target was selling it early! Hehe~


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 16, 2011)

cayoooot.


----------



## Brad (Jun 16, 2011)

Robin Williams, you have an amazing beard, and a daughter named after a video game character. You won life.


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> cayoooot.


 
I'd do her.


----------



## Fontana (Jun 16, 2011)

I love waiting 2 weeks for this to come to Australia. <3


----------



## Xan (Jun 16, 2011)

That's awesome! How did you get a copy already?

Oh nvm


----------

